# i made something



## inferno (Nov 9, 2018)

I put new handles on my new kurosakis. I now have 3 kurosaki R2s. And they have all been pimped out!

This time with masur birch/g10/ziricote for the santoku.

And masur/g10/masur for the small one. This particular piece of masur does not get as dark as the other one no matter how much i oil it. Its just the way it is.

Where the blades rest you see an un-oiled piece of masur birch, thats what it looks like before oiling.
I use Liberon - Pure tung oil. 

I see my pic hosting company kinda rapes the pic quality somehow so I'll look for a better one that does absolutely nothing.

I hope you like them. 

https://postimg.cc/1njkbRqm
https://postimg.cc/SJCKL3B2


----------



## milkbaby (Nov 9, 2018)

I actually like the lighter masur birch more than the darker. It may get darker from oxidation over time though, happens with a lot of woods.


----------



## inferno (Nov 9, 2018)

the dark one got almost that dark from the first coating (and it was almost white before). the light one took 10 coats to get that dark. It was almost as white as the g10 in the beginning.


----------



## inferno (Nov 9, 2018)

i think the tung oil will oxidize in about 2-3 months making them both a shade or 2 darker.


----------



## inferno (Nov 9, 2018)

the other side of the wood.
https://postimg.cc/Ff9Vc2KN


----------



## Bensbites (Nov 9, 2018)

Very nice.


----------



## inferno (Nov 9, 2018)

thank you  i think these 2 are some of my best so far. really liked how the masur/g10/zirocote turned out. the contrasts.


----------



## milkbaby (Nov 9, 2018)

I wonder if you can remember noticing a difference in density between the two pieces? Maybe the one that stayed lighter was more dense and didn't take up as much oil? Even blocks cut from the same large piece of wood may have different qualities.

I like how the handles share some elements but are still different. Pretty cool idea.


----------



## inferno (Nov 9, 2018)

could be but they felt pretty much the same to me when building them. its a lottery with masur birch. but if you get the extreme or AAA quality or what the best one is its gonna look like one of these (or better) when done. I have one dark piece that seriously bad ass. but i got it 5 years ago.

one of handles had harder knots inside (where the dark lines are) though that dulled my mora 106 "slöjd", i think it was the dark one that was harder and more destructive to the 01 edge of the 106. a lot more. I had to resharpen it 2 times on a 8k shapton. had to and had to; i chose to : )

Masur birch is grown commercially in finland, they clone (from cuts) the trees and plant whole forests of it. 
I get mine from brisa.fi and ex nordellknives now mixfishing.se

I pretty much rough them out by whittling with the 106 and then a coarse file and then a fine file and then p240 and then p600 or 800 paper then its done. I wet them and sand the fibers that stick up 2-3 times so its smooth. allinall its about 8-10 h for each handle. but I'm doing this while watching some crap on internet. so if you were to do this pro its maybe 2,5-3h if youre motivated.


----------



## inferno (Nov 16, 2018)

*** is going on?? is it a bird, is it a boat, or is it a space death rocket from HELL???
who knows...

https://postimg.cc/4Ykgm6Bj


----------



## inferno (Nov 18, 2018)

I finished the handle of the above one. Its an skd11 santoku. Its made out of corian and thin blue vulcanized fiber. I used the Arctic white corian. Its the purest whitest white you can imagine. But it doesn't show up too well in pics with indoor lighting. It took a long time to make this one. But it looks killer now when done.

https://postimg.cc/QHDyt94M
https://postimg.cc/56GpzXpv
https://postimg.cc/PvDJFFsd


----------

